# New person!



## lcross1980 (Jan 4, 2002)

Hello peeps!I'm 21 and have just ben diagnosed with IBS and am still waiting for the results of extra tests on my tum. I'm at uni, and in my final year, which is just brilliant and highlights my body's perfect timing!How does everyone cope? i mean I find it really difficult to concentrate. I have something where my stomach starts to get really painful and i also feel permanently sick, as if i've got a hangover ( which is really naff as I don't drink at all).







Well I'd like to hear from anyone at all, i've never been ini contact with a young person with IBS and it would be good to have some contacts who don't just think you have a stomach ache!Happy New Year to Everyone!







Leanne


----------



## Jessaleigh (Jun 25, 2001)

Just to let you know I sent a Private Message, introducing myself, we seem to be in the same boat.


----------



## scottpoole (Jan 12, 2002)

Welcome to my world too. I am at a major state university but I havae had IBS all my life. If you need someone to talk to, please feel free to private message me. I can give you me email then. I have been through it all, tests medicine, doctors. Scott


----------

